# What do you use to clean ears?



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

What do you use to clean your pups ears? Murdock seems to need his ears cleaned at least once a week.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Have you had his ears checked for an infection? You shouldn't have to be cleaning them anywhere near that often.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

agree with Elaine. If necessary Zymox is good

Zymox Otic


----------



## webdome (Oct 4, 2011)

1 part rubbing alcohol (also known as isopropyl alcohol or isopropanol), 1 part white vinegar, 2 parts water.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

webdome said:


> 1 part rubbing alcohol (also known as isopropyl alcohol or isopropanol), 1 part white vinegar, 2 parts water.


our vet recommended the same thing.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I get ear wipes at the pet store.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Warm water and a damp washcloth. Same as I use for my ears.


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes he has been checked and there fine. He gave us some earwash but I hate the smell of it. We play a lot at the lake and outside a lot just wanted something that didn't smell so bad.

Thanks for all the help!!


----------

